# “Failed to load development version.” Lightroom Mobile



## gilgarci (May 23, 2019)

Huawei P30 Pro....I have about 7000 images and the photos in just one folder show this msg when I try to open images. As a result I cannot edit them. Any thoughts? No problems on other pix. Thx.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2019)

Hi gilgarci, welcome to the forum!

I've seen other intermittent reports about a year ago, but then the reports seemed to disappear, so first job is to double check that the app's up to date.

If you go to the web interface (on a desktop would do fine), are they editable there? 

How did these photos get into Lightroom mobile? Synced from another device? Or added on this one?


----------



## gilgarci (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.......yes, app is up to date. Yes, editable on the Ipad and desktop.  I loaded them from a portable hard drive into LR on my desktop, but I loaded many others the same way and no problem with them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2019)

If it was me, I might try deleting the app and reinstalling.


----------



## gilgarci (May 25, 2019)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## Tylerpetrides32 (Aug 5, 2019)

This is happening to me now. My app is completely up to date been uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times. Tried uploading them on 2 seperate computers I can see the images fine on the computer any accessible computer works once uploaded. But the web cloud access of my account mirrors my phone in that I can't see all the images I have uploaded. I think it's an issue with my cloud space or something this needs to be fixed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Tyler, is it my imagination or have I seen you report that on the bug report forum?


----------

